# Chuck Canete stars in new TV series 'Olisi Pares'



## stickmaster2000 (May 21, 2007)

Chuck Canete (Son of the late Master Edgar Canete and Grandson of Grandmaster 'Cacoy' Canete). Is starring in a new TV series here in Cebu, Philippines.

The series is called Olisi Pares and is based on a super hero type of character (Chuck Canete) who has special powers and helps defeat evil etc.

The series is featured on the Cebu Catholic Telivision Network (CCTV).

If you would like more details on the series and the comic book you can go to: www.olisi-pares.com


----------

